# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  EARLY BIRDS OPPORTUNITY - THE MOST BRILLIANT GIFTING PROGRAM EVER

## Exacoins

*BRAND NEW - OPENED TODAY - THE MOST BRILLIANT GIFTING PROGRAM EVER*

EARLY BIRDS - SIGNUP FOR FREE NOW and check it out at www.exacoins.com/SignUpForFREE

So what´s all this yelling about - Why should you be as excited as I am? 

Well, I believe that bitcoin is something has come to STAY, as more and more big players accepting bitcoin for payment. Dell, eBay, Overstock, Baltic Air to mention a few. On Bitcoinstore.com you can find 100 000 merchants listed up that accept bitcoins. Bitcoins has his history, the value have gone up and down, but I think its faaaaaar from its potential and I believe that bitcoin will be as normal as USD and Euro for the next generation...it can´t be stopped. The last train to get Bitcoin "very cheap" is now. ALL ABOARD!

It´s time to make an effort to make more people aware of bitcoin, to make more people learn more about bitcoin and to teach them how to use bitcoin... all in a fun and potential rewarding way. 

So here is how to do just that. Sign Up for FREE here: www.exacoins.com/SignUpForFREE

When you join this program... besides getting a basic intro to what bitcoins are all about... you can choose to enter gifting rooms. There are 3 different rooms where you make a gift. You can choose to join only one room, two rooms or all three rooms... You can choose any of them. 
In room1 you send 50 USD (in bitcoins)
In room2 you send 200 USD (in bitcoins)
In room3 you send 800 USD (in bitcoins)

There is also a possibility to join an Elite program that gives insane back - based on a slightly different set up in a 3200 USD room. If you want to know more about that room, just ask me.

When you make a gift...you join a table in that room. There are 6 positions in your table. When others that you introduce for free into the program, also choose to make a gift, they start filling out spots at your table. When the table is full, you will automatically re-enter the room and get a new table. And so it goes... around and around.

Now lets me translate into network language and say WHY this is THE MOST BRILLIANT EVER.

It´s a 2x2 recycler... but unlike any other recycler ever made, you get paid BEFORE you are finished with your matrix.
You get a gift when spot no.4 is filled and you get a gift when spot no.5 is filled out and you get gift when no 6 is filled out in shape of a free recycled position into a new 2x2 matrix. You always follow your sponsor.

The next thing is that you get paid INSTANT and LIVE, there are no company behind that shall do commission etc... when you see your giftspots are filled in, then it means that you have ALREADY received the gift...directly to your own account of choice.
In order words, it´s Peer to Peer - and everything in Bitcoins.

When you know these fact, your are relieved from the worries you always have when you join give away programs or any recycler programs...like who are behind this, have they payment solutions that can handle this, and are the guys honest enough to actually send out the gifts etc... Here you have instant gifting... to your own account of choice... in an anonymous crypto currency that has a potential amazing rewarding future. Let´s look at it like this... when you download any music, files, moves on the net... in a peer 2 peer program...do you really care who is behind??? No, why should you...as long as you get what you want. It´s simply works.

Also for the first time in ANY recycler I have ever seen, you can earn the right to infinity bonus...to get gifting activity in your entire team way outside your 2x2 matrix.

Join us at this link www.exacoins.com/SignUpForFREE , we are the fastest growing team and it´s in a team like that you wanna be... because the more people attached to one spot, the more spillover you will get. Our team is ALL IN about this, we have been tripping around, waiting for this hot program to open, this is the spot - you want to be in this thing! 

*JOIN FOR FREE HERE* - www.exacoins.com/SignUpForFREE - *MAKE A GIFT AND THE GAME IS ON!*

----------


## Dave A

No trace of MLM anywhere in this, folks. It's a straight up pyramid scheme.

Move to the scam alert forum?

----------

Chrisjan B (04-Sep-14), Citizen X (04-Sep-14), Mike C (04-Sep-14)

----------


## flaker

Thanks Dave for reading the full post and drawing a conclusion. Having read a 3rd of it & getting bored, i skipped to your post which effectively advised i would,anyway, have been wasting my time :Wink:

----------


## HR Solutions

I wouldn't move it ...... I would delete it ... based on what you have said.   .... "THE MOST BRILLIANT GIFTING PROGRAM EVER" ............ Thats when I stopped reading ................. REALLY ............. ANOTHER brilliant program ????

----------


## Basment Dweller

TL;DR

----------


## HR Solutions

> TL;DR


BK;FM

----------


## Basment Dweller

> BK;FM


Whats that mean?

----------


## HR Solutions

> TL;DR


What does that mean ?

----------


## BusFact

TL;DR = Too long, didn't read.

----------


## Dave A

> I wouldn't move it ...... I would delete it ...


Tempting, but leaving it up as a warning is a public service.

----------


## Houses4Rent

> Thanks Dave for reading the full post and drawing a conclusion. Having read a 3rd of it & getting bored, i skipped to your post which effectively advised i would,anyway, have been wasting my time


dito
gifting? there is no free lunch...

----------


## adrianh

> TL;DR


I cannot imagine how a person could be so lazy that they are unable to type a complete sentence on a computer keyboard.

To quote Mark Twain:     It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.

----------


## Houses4Rent

I agree, I hope this forum does not slide into the "text speak/mambo jumbo" of teenagers

----------


## Citizen X

> *BRAND NEW - OPENED TODAY - THE MOST BRILLIANT GIFTING PROGRAM EVER*
> 
> EARLY BIRDS - SIGNUP  NOW and check it at www.exacoins.com/SignUpForFREE
> 
> So what´s all this yelling about - Why should you be as excited as I am? 
> 
>   ALL ABOARD!
> 
> It´s time to make an effort  all in a fun and potential rewarding way. 
> ...


Don't know what happened to the 'reply with quote!' Was going to say something, but the least said the better..

----------


## Basment Dweller

> I cannot imagine how a person could be so lazy that they are unable to type a complete sentence on a computer keyboard.
> 
> To quote Mark Twain:     It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.


It's the internet, you'll get over it.

----------


## HR Solutions

> It's the internet, you'll get over it.



No its not.  This is the forum.  That kind of talk is mainly for young people who cannot bother to type a complete sentence on a phone.
But its your choice at the end of the day ..... you will just find people will ignore you. (on a BUSINESS forum)

----------


## Basment Dweller

C'mon guys lighten up will you? The OP of this thread is spamming us with shit and I responded with TL;DR and yet I'm the one getting drilled. 

TL;DR is commonly used on internet forums to dismiss long winded posts that provide no value or content.

I agree that this forum shouldn't devolve into juvenile internet speak but are we really going to check every users use of language, grammar and abbreviations?

----------


## HR Solutions

> C'mon guys lighten up will you? The OP of this thread is spamming us with shit and I responded with TL;DR and yet I'm the one getting drilled. 
> 
> TL;DR is commonly used on internet forums to dismiss long winded posts that provide no value or content.
> 
> I agree that this forum shouldn't devolve into juvenile internet speak but are we really going to check every users use of language, grammar and abbreviations?



No we don't "check every users use of language" ........but you will get a reaction when you say - "you'll get over it." - especially considering you are a month old on the forum.  But anyway ..... don't worry about it - enjoy the forum ...... and follow the rules  :Smile:

----------


## HR Solutions

I was just thinking of this again.  And I am not at all getting to you Basement Dweller, but being in the recruitment industry we get this quite a lot when people either e mail us or comment on our work Facebook page.  It irritates the shit out of me/us.  And as much as I fully agree with you that the posting above was way too long and I also lose interest after the second line because it is too long and it is very boring.  We are instant gratification people, therefore when a person posts long postings like that it is normally utter crap !  But to get back to the "mixit" talk - In our industry people do themselves NO justice at all when communicating with us or a potential employer - they give the wrong impression - it looks like they can't read or write and definitely can't bother to put a proper sentence together.  I and I know a few of our girls delete an e mail with this kind of mixit talk and we do this from past experience.  I handle our Facebook work page and if I see a posting with da and all the other shortened version of talking that I have to actually read 3 times before I understand what is being said - I immediately delete it.

I also know our clients do NOT accept it - so as much as it has a place between friends it does not have a place in the workplace.

----------


## Basment Dweller

I guess I've been lurking too much around the Reddit forum users and bodybuilding.com miscers. Different forums, different styles  :Smile: 

BTW I was REALLY surprised to find such and active forum that is South African based. Forums are awesome sources of information.

----------


## pmbguy

Hey Basment Dweller don't stress cuzzie... I use some internet slang but LOL is pretty much it. Where I am in agreement with HR is that it often projects the short hand communicator, off the bat before knowing the person, as somewhat frivolous and lacking substance... an initial perception... off course the meaning stays the same therefore it cannot be said that such a perception is necessarily valid. Roughly, 30yo and older don't use it allot whilst the younger you go you get to stuff the 25yo don't understand... hey I said roughly, I got a sms once in full shorthand, all cool like. I was utterly perplexed as to its content or even its nature. When I phoned it was an older woman asking me to come to her house to service her equipment.    

Interestingly - internet/cell phone shorthand will eventually change English, it's an unstoppable evolution

----------


## HR Solutions

I think it will change things to a certain extent but I fail to understand how "da" is that much shorter than "the" and "xtent." is shorter than "extent" for example.  Some of the shortened word usage is just plain dumb and I think if we can't try to use the english language to our best we are going to dumb down a lot quicker than we expect.

----------


## Basment Dweller

Brb gonna troll HR solutions with forum shorthand.

----------


## pmbguy

Oh trust me HR English will chance no matter how grotesque the outcome, IMHO. U gt t gt usd tit lol cz the kds r cool FRL ADJ fr BFF 

Basement what does brb stand for? 

HR, do you eat incompetence and children for breakfast?

----------


## HR Solutions

brb ..... be right back

----------


## pmbguy

Brb - damn I thought it was something bad, Basement I am very disappointed.

I just made my stuff up above, HR I think the best way to get ahead of this thing is to join a pokemon chatroom  :Wink:

----------


## HR Solutions

> Brb - damn I thought it was something bad, Basement I am very disappointed.
> 
> I just made my stuff up above, HR I think the best way to get ahead of this thing is to join a pokemon chatroom



Why - Ive joined a mature adult Business Forum .....

----------


## Houses4Rent

I agree with HR. I cannot stand this text talk as it takes me to long to figure what it means or do not understand it at all. I delete it or at least cannot take the writer any serious.

----------

